# Wyndham Park City



## mark201235 (Jan 15, 2015)

Looking for 4 nights  Mon Feb 2- Fri Feb 6. Will only be two of us so a 1 BR would work, but would prefer either a 1 BR Presidential or 2 BR unit.

PM me with pricing.  

Thanks, Mark


----------



## WhiskeyJack (Jan 15, 2015)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 15, 2015)

mark201235 said:


> Looking for 4 nights  Mon Feb 2- Fri Feb 6. Will only be two of us so a 1 BR would work, but would prefer either a 1 BR Presidential or 2 BR unit.
> 
> PM me with pricing.
> 
> Thanks, Mark



Mark I just made a reservation for a 2 bedroom presidential reserve suite..

You can have it if you report back to me with pictures and a good review of the resort with pictures.. inside and out.. I want to know enough about the place so that I can sound like I know what Im talking about when I try to rent it

sent a pm as well


----------

